# B Can Run



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Wanted soooo bad to launch at Turtle today and try out ABCrane area but there was still too much ice. So we launched at Mazurik about 10A and decided to make the long run anyway. 
Not many marks along the way but we found some north of Crane so we sat down and gave it a shot. Ended up going 24 for 29 for 2 of us and called it quits at 430.
Awesome day!!! 25 25 P10 best program. 70 back on DHJ pulled some as well. Largest fish 10.5lbs


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW nice job thanks for the report!


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great job. I stayed home and caught perch. Lovin' El Niño.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice work!!!!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Wow, that is a run, sounds like it was well worth the effort. Nice catch. Went hunting, should have went fishing.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow Sundance I didn't realize it was just two of you in the boat. Nice job today. Fished solo today but thanks to Ecnadnus, Alaskan 20 and Ryan for keeping in touch. Now fishing report:
Started at Starve as the first boat before daylight. Quickly I had half my limit then it went dead. Added one more then went searching. Found a lot of fish east of E can in the mud and got one but that was it. Moved back to starve but way to many boats at my early spot so just started trolling toward Mazurik. About 1 mile south of starve pack it went crazy. Got my limit plus additional returned fish along with two 31" fish. A great day of fishing on Lake Erie for sure. All fish caught on P10 30/30 lime green color


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

You suck Hal ! ! ! ! LOL Just kidding. Man now that is an awesome day. Was there anyone around you guys today??


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

They were in 2 different places. When the weather has been fairly stable and abig front, weather change is coming like right now, the fish usually fire up ahead of the weather change.

Hal had 2 other boats near him. After he called them in.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Bluewalleye.....not a boat within 5 Miles of when we first sat down.


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Started at starve early goin 2-4 then couldn't buy a bite so picked up and run over towards E. Found fish but only 6" of vis. Wasted a couple of hours looking for something better and ended up back where we started. Thought about running over to B but chickened out. Heard guys more north catching so we slid up there and went 9-15. 2 over 10 with a PB for one buddy. Probably could have ground out another 3-4 but called it quits at 4. Awesome way to spend a Saturday in January. Awesome job..


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great day for sure. We launched at masuriks also. Started at starve set up next to islandtroller and pulled 2 right away. Circled around for another pass and only got 1 more. Ran to f can looking not much for marks. Moved to e can good marks but water pretty stained. Sundance called and said had them going at b can so we made the run. Ended up 21-30ish?? Huskys 60 bk took most (clown) then p10 25/25 took rest. Way a great day on the water. The run back was simply awesome! Thx for the call Hal! I hope we are not done.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

I was the other boat out there with u guys, heard u mention the 60' back on huskys but we never could get that to pull a fish, I kinda think by the time I got over there u had pretty well picked through the fish higher up in wather column but we did pretty well with 120' back. we went 11/14 and I think 8 came off the 120' leads. and on a side note the few we lost were all bad hook ups on the p10s , I think ill change the back hooks I don't get out near enough to loose fish that already went after the bait .


----------



## Fishstyxx (Mar 17, 2009)

Alaskan20 said:


> Great day for sure. We launched at masuriks also. Started at starve set up next to islandtroller and pulled 2 right away. Circled around for another pass and only got 1 more. Ran to f can looking not much for marks. Moved to e can good marks but water pretty stained. Sundance called and said had them going at b can so we made the run. Ended up 21-30ish?? Huskys 60 bk took most (clown) then p10 25/25 took rest. Way a great day on the water. The run back was simply awesome! Thx for the call Hal! I hope we are not done.


Alaskan20, What Perfect 10 do you use. The ones with the big bills (deep) or the shallow diver? Skeeter


----------



## 2382581usmc (Sep 27, 2012)

Jim Stedke said:


> They were in 2 different places. When the weather has been fairly stable and abig front, weather change is coming like right now, the fish usually fire up ahead of the weather change.
> 
> Hal had 2 other boats near him. After he called them in.


Jim are you going to be at Cleveland boat show this coming week end?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Fish styrax, P 10s are only available in what would be the shallow lures, but they don't make a deep P 10.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

2382581usmc said:


> Jim are you going to be at Cleveland boat show this coming week end?


Yes I will be there. We're doing a mini college Sat afternoon 3:30-6:30. Free at the anglers alley seminar stage. Presenters will be Travis Hartman, Mark Brumbaugh, Dan Geis and myself. 

Also I speak every day, check the seminar schedule on the Lake Erie Marine Trades Ass. webpage for times.

Hope to see lots of OGF friends there.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

mtkjay8869 said:


> , I think ill change the back hooks I don't get out near enough to loose fish that already went after the bait .


I always change the back hooks on my cranks. Except the RR. RR finally started putting some good hooks on their baits. But I do on the P10s and HJs .


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Interesting when I cleaned fish yesterday that we had mostly big MALES with only 2 females in the bunch. Thursday at Starve it was all female for us but similar size nice fish.

Blue Walleye, the other thing you need to watch is how these newer P10's run. I am not impressed....some are terrible.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Hal are the newer p10s that are not running good customs or straight from factory?


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Straight from factory. Some want to "squirrel out of water" when pulled in. Others run true. The true ones catch way more fish.....just an observation of ours.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

ecnadnus said:


> Straight from factory. Some want to "squirrel out of water" when pulled in. Others run true. The true ones catch way more fish.....just an observation of ours.


Need to be tuned! Eyelet must have gotten bent during shipment!!!!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

ecnadnus said:


> Interesting when I cleaned fish yesterday that we had mostly big MALES with only 2 females in the bunch. Thursday at Starve it was all female for us but similar size nice fish.
> 
> Blue Walleye, the other thing you need to watch is how these newer P10's run. I am not impressed....some are terrible.


Ive experienced the same thing wih the P10s. The ones that work sure do catch fish, but i have thrown out a few that wont run at all....


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

ecnadnus said:


> Interesting when I cleaned fish yesterday that we had mostly big MALES with only 2 females in the bunch. Thursday at Starve it was all female for us but similar size nice fish.
> 
> Blue Walleye, the other thing you need to watch is how these newer P10's run. I am not impressed....some are terrible.


I agree Hal. Out of the 2 dozen +/- P10s I own, every one needed tweeked to run right...some drastically. Not typical of a shallow running crank. I haven't come across one that wouldn't tune yet, but several were challenging.

Tim


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Agree....not easy to tune one! The only reason I brought it up is so guys pay attention to how these are running. 
I even started putting a little black dot on the backs by the tail of the one's that run good AND catch fish. On tough days or final days of season, I only run the ones with black dots!
Ever run 2 identical lures and only one catches fish??? I'm convinced it's how the lure runs....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Not on erie trolling.but i use smithwicks ALOT. And here recently i have the same issue with the suspending rouges.
Up until about 3 years ago or so smithwicks were always my favorite because they normally ran perfect out the box. But not anymore. Very dis appointing!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

As with any mas produced bait, not all are created equal. Marking the best producing baits is a old tourney angler trick. A lot of the bass pros do it. When you have 1 more hr to fish and you need that last upgrade, better hope you grabbed the HOT green flash RR out of the 4 in your box. They say 1 in 4 cranks you buy is almost junk. 1 is a true catcher and 2 will be with work. Keep track with a marker dot. I've experienced the same thing with the p 10s. I had one that just crushed fish. Netted one more with it, threw it back in the water and it never ran right again. No visible damage to it. I could never get it tuned and running right again. Have had several others that needed help or just plane and simple don't catch as well. When setting them out stop and feel the thump. Some thump harder than others also.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

joewallguy said:


> As with any mas produced bait, not all are created equal. Marking the best producing baits is a old tourney angler trick. A lot of the bass pros do it. When you have 1 more hr to fish and you need that last upgrade, better hope you grabbed the HOT green flash RR out of the 4 in your box. They say 1 in 4 cranks you buy is almost junk. 1 is a true catcher and 2 will be with work. Keep track with a marker dot. I've experienced the same thing with the p 10s. I had one that just crushed fish. Netted one more with it, threw it back in the water and it never ran right again. No visible damage to it. I could never get it tuned and running right again. Have had several others that needed help or just plane and simple don't catch as well. When setting them out stop and feel the thump. Some thump harder than others also.


Definitely something to think about. I had that this past spring where I was catching fish on a certain color and would switch over to the same pattern but some caught more fish than others. Going to start marking them and seeing if that makes a difference.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Would of been nice if there was a smithwick booth setbup at the show. Worst show ever.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I did pickup some smithwicks and spinner blades from Warrior Lures. But your right no manufacturers.


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

fishdealer04 said:


> Definitely something to think about. I had that this past spring where I was catching fish on a certain color and would switch over to the same pattern but some caught more fish than others. Going to start marking them and seeing if that makes a difference.


About 5 years ago while fishing a walleye tourny in Wisconsin we got on a pattern of suspended fish and the hot bait was a #7 Shad Rap, "Glass Shad" color. We were running 6 of them (3 poles each in Wisconsin) and one particular bait was catching 90% of the fish, same depth same speed. I finally tested them all right beside the boat to see what in the world the difference was. Sure enough that one bait had more of a wobble to it than all the others. I marked and it became know as "the bait". For a couple of years after that it always out produced all other baits. Unfortunately a couple of years ago a rather large pike in Canada thought it was a better looking bait too, made off with it and about 6" of line above it. To this day I pay very close attention to the action on lures if they are catching fish and others are not. Problem is it can very hard, if not impossible, to tune two of them to run the same.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

I read this in Ross Robertsons trolling book but I guess I should have made it more of a priority. I will now.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

The best time to check is when you're in good active fish and have your limit. Peel off the producers and start testing others the same color. If they catch fish, mark them and pull them off. Just started doing this early last year....wish I would have done it 10 years ago. I would probably have a lot less cranks and caught a lot more fish.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Alaskan20 said:


> I read this in Ross Robertsons trolling book but I guess I should have made it more of a priority. I will now.


I also am planning to do the same next time I am up on the lake trolling.



ecnadnus said:


> The best time to check is when you're in good active fish and have your limit. Peel off the producers and start testing others the same color. If they catch fish, mark them and pull them off. Just started doing this early last year....wish I would have done it 10 years ago. I would probably have a lot less cranks and caught a lot more fish.


Makes you wonder about all the wasted money sitting in your tackle box...considering the cranks cost $6-7 upwards to $12 each and to find out the action sucks would be a bummer haha


----------



## Fishstyxx (Mar 17, 2009)

ecnadnus said:


> Agree....not easy to tune one! The only reason I brought it up is so guys pay attention to how these are running.
> I even started putting a little black dot on the backs by the tail of the one's that run good AND catch fish. On tough days or final days of season, I only run the ones with black dots!
> Ever run 2 identical lures and only one catches fish??? I'm convinced it's how the lure runs....


Sundance, have you rotated the hot bait port to starboard or vise-versa to see if the bite follows? A lot of times I’ve noticed that one side is more active than the other, even with identical leads and baits. I haven’t figured that out either. I’ll have to try the DOT trick next season. This is a great discussion. Thanks, Skeeter


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Fishstyxx said:


> Sundance, have you rotated the hot bait port to starboard or vise-versa to see if the bite follows? A lot of times I’ve noticed that one side is more active than the other, even with identical leads and baits. I haven’t figured that out either. I’ll have to try the DOT trick next season. This is a great discussion. Thanks, Skeeter


The side to side is a little more difficult to play with on our boat because we are always betting on First/Most/Biggest and it would be really hard to pull off a hot lure and send it back out on the other side! LOL


----------



## doubletrouble (May 17, 2008)

Blue Walleye, When did RR improve their hook quality? I e-mailed them a few months back asking them to do just that,even if it mean't a price increase, but didn't hear anything back!


----------

